# Bad Breath



## Guest (Jan 12, 1999)

Can anyone tell me the relationship to IBS and bad breath or a sour taste in the mouth? I've read that it is related by what causes it and what can I do to prevent it? My Wholistic Doctor put me on Chlorophyll tablets which really helped. I'm wondering if anyone else has this problem and what you do about it. I've been to the dentist for it, but everything is ok. It's not always there, it comes and goes. Its got to be related to my IBS. Thanks, Griff------------------


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 1999)

well..i've had IBS for a few years now and i can honestly say that i don't suffer from bad breath!!! I have never heard of a relationship between the two


----------



## TERIO (Jan 1, 1999)

I have read that if you have a stomach ache (like alot of IBSers) you might suffer from bad breath also (during the episode) and also if you have sinus problems you can have bad breath. I read this and heard it from doctors.


----------



## Joe (Dec 13, 1998)

A lot of the anti-diahrrea and anti-spasmadic drugs cause dry mouth which might contribute.------------------*Joe*


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Because I don't eat much during the day, my mouth sometimes feels dry, with a bad taste.I don't think I have bad breath, but to be sure, I keep a box of Altoid Peppermints on my desk and pop them in my mouth periodically throughout the day. Altoids are really strong mints made in Great Britain. The good thing about them is they are made with real peppermint oil, which is good for the tummy. It's like killing two birds with one stone. Good for the breath and the stomach.Rose


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 1999)

I must agree with Rose...I keep Altoids handy because I'm always conscious of my breath. Although I have heard that when you're constipated your breath will smell bad.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 1999)

Oh, and I sometimes use the Breath Assure tablets which work with the intestinal tract while you're eating....


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 1999)

Thanks, I'll try the breath assures and keep the altoids handy.Griff


----------

